

Performance Shootout: Vista 32-bit versus Vista 64-bit - gongfudoi
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2280808,00.asp

======
xirium
From the article: Even the 3ds Max 9 and POV-Ray rendering tests seem slower
in 64-bit mode.

Rendering using many instances of many data structures. This requires a large
number of address pointers. When you move from a 32 bit environment to a 64
bit environment, those pointers grow from four bytes to eight byte each. That
can reduce the effectiveness of a processor cache by 15% or more. Switch to 64
bit only if you're squeezed.

